# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Cannot Open Transform Data Task Properties

## kgearhardt

First post here so go easy...  :Smilie:   I'm a part time database developer who's recently inherited a database in our company from a DB expert who was recently laid off.  So much for background.

I'm working on replacing some DTS packages in the database that pulled data from a DB2 source to a new Oracle data source.  I can create a DTS package to copy data from the DSN connected to Oracle to a table within our existing SQL2K database.  The DTS package runs without any issues and creates the desired results table in the SQL2K DB.

But when I go into the DTS designer window and try to open the task that copies said data from the DSN connection to the SQL2K connection, Enterprise Manager locks up and I have to force it closed.

Has anyone run into this before, and/or could anyone point me in the right direction as to how to debug this issue?

Thanks!

----------


## kgearhardt

NOTE:  I can do a Disconnected Edit, just not a properties-based edit.

----------


## skhanal

Enterprise Manager lock up may be due to blocking on tempdb. Also do you have DB2 client on your machine where EM is running?

----------


## kgearhardt

> Enterprise Manager lock up may be due to blocking on tempdb. Also do you have DB2 client on your machine where EM is running?


I just checked and yes a DB2 client is installed on the server.  Version 9.

----------


## skhanal

Where are you running Enterprise Manager, if it is from your desktop, you may need DB2 client on your desktop as well.

----------

